# Straight line jig



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Great video! 
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvisi...tid=1442789968
to straighten boards or break down plywood panels. Can be used with circular saw or router. :thumbsup: bill


----------

